# Chisels



## htank (Oct 25, 2010)

I have a set of Stanley bench chisels that I got from lowes, but I find that they do not keep an edge well. Any recommendations for a good set of bench chisels? I feel like I have to sharpen the ones I have constantly. Thanks


----------



## mwhafner (Jan 16, 2009)

Check out the Narex chisels from Highland Woodworking. The are excellent for the money.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I have the Narex chisels also. I picked them up when Lee Valley had the set of 4 at an introductory price. 1/4", 1/2", 3/4" and 1" for $30. I'm happy with them and they seem to be nice and solid.


----------



## cellophane (Oct 6, 2009)

eBay can be a good source as well. Look for older Marples, Buck Brothers, Stanley etc. I've actually had good luck with some chisels I got at HD although the brand escapes me. They have a red handle if that helps...


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

I haven't tried the Narex Bench or Bevel chisels yet but I do have their complete set of mortise chisels and they are quite good.

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Most of my bench chisels are Stanley, but old Stanleys acquired at flea markets, and garage sales. I think the older styles have better steel than the newer ones. The same applies to Buck Brothers. 












 







.


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

Most of my chisels are old Buck Brothers, Stanley, and Craftsman. I bought new 1" and 1 1/4" Stanley Sweethearts because I had not found those sizes used. So far I have been pleased with them.


----------

